
Show HN: Prim's algorithm - sacert
https://github.com/sacert/Prim-s-Maze
======
sacert
I had some time before work ended and thought it might be a good idea to get a
better handle of trees and graphs since I haven't had to think about them much
since university. If anyone has implemented another graphing algorithm that
they think is fun, let me know - I'd love to take a crack at it.

